# pike island 3/11/13



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

i rode down to pike island today with sogdog1. Pulled in around 5 pm met up with Mr.Mooney. we got our waders on and five min later and first cast sogdog1 brings in a fish ohio saugar the bite was on!!! i think there were five people on sand bar in waders everyone caught nice quality fish. Sogdog1 wound up with an amazing 10 fish limit of all fish ohio saugar. all fish came on dropshot rig with green gulp minnie. my good buddy sogdog1 is not lying about the fish being caught. i was there and i witnessed it. i stood right beside him all night. I caught my fish to but the stringer of fish that sogdog1 had was one that made me want to go back. i seen several people fishing on pier, didnt pay to close attention but i only seen one dink caught all night. our conclusion is that all the saugar are all stacked in current in front of sandbar staged up to spawn. probably goin back tomorrow. i will post report


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Nice to see the saugEr bite is on now to just get off nite turn...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Eyeseekerr;1578741
i rode down to pike island today with sogdog1. Pulled in around 5 pm met up with Mr.Mooney. we got our waders on and five min later and first cast sogdog1 brings in a fish ohio saugar the bite was on!!! i think there were five people on sand bar in waders everyone caught nice quality fish. Sogdog1 wound up with an amazing 10 fish limit of all fish ohio saugar. all fish came on dropshot rig with green gulp minnie. my good buddy sogdog1 is not lying about the fish being caught. i was there and i witnessed it.
You know Eyeseeker said:


> everyone[/U] gets the hint,,, AND this is the END to the long drawn-out posts!
> I THANK YOU & sogdod for you posts, and hope you two continue to 'Teach' (without attitude) those who want to learn one outstanding 'craft'.
> Good Luck To Ya
> jer


----------



## muddpuppy (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks like some are putting personal differences in the forefront and giving poor info as to whether the fish are biting or not instead of making an enjoyable pastime. This site is getting a bad reputation for Ohio river activity especially the pike island dam. Guys are yelling look at the huge walleye n posting five month old pictures of stringers when in fact I was at the dam last night n found it all to be malarky. Myeyes n I n a few fellow members were all fishing n called the fakers bluffs. Sogdog and eyeseeker are portraying themselves as strangers who just met through ogf and claim to be best friends of Mr.Mooney. how good of friends I don't not know but I do know with exceptiion to Mr.Mooney that these two fish buddies have known each other along time. Its very easy to say I gotta go I gotta bite but its also a fact that randy sogdog has to go home to use his computer to post anything. So unless hes fishing in his kitchen that was just another falsehood. Now anyone whose been to pike island n knows randy has witnessed his tantrums. He breaks fishing poles if he gets angry then goes up to his van to pout while eyeseeker and everyone else chat about what they saw in amazement. This is not a teacher or mentor id have near the newbies. In fact my girlfriend n I had to leave because she had her four year old daughter there n randy was using language is his rage stupor that was simply deplorable. Myeyes gives good info n my best guess he is being singled out by the tappan lake buddies because he called them on the lies. Anyone can post anything but it doesn't make it so. It is my assertion that myeyes and the rest of the locals are used to these types. It doesn't change the way they are treated. Everyone is welcome to fish pike island. It says public fisherman's access pier upon entry sign. Cant we all just get along and fish whether we are getting bites or not. It doesn't matter to the locals if you are greedy and need to get your limit or more. Some travel a long way so I guess they need to make it worth their while and take they catch... but the locals including myself and myeyes will always be as welcoming to anyone. Even the bitter self proclaimed anglers who have to lie about all the emails they get asking for help. Its fishing guys. Grow up. My girlfriends daughter and my kids can out fish all of you because they fish and don't argue.


----------



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah mudpuppy,. it is ridiculous! These guys are all mouth and no spine! I should have set this guy straight 2 years ago when he made a lude comment towards my wife! Some guys just don't know when to shut their mouth! Thanks and I'll see you again down there! Maybe we will go wading together and get some lessons from sogdog! LOL!!!


----------



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey local pike island anglers,. Just letting ya'll know that all these tappan lake area guys are connected and giving each other a reach around,. I guess that what they do because they can't get a women! Gotta hide behind their computers and pull peoples strings! Don't doubt they catch'n some fish,. it's not rocket science,.but they posting old pictures and exagerating their stories,.just a bit! Sogdog posted about an 11lb walleye that this Roger caught,. on the other pike island thread, that was caught back in January! Thats a fact! Got the picture on my phone!! I guess they think they discovered something new down there! It's been like this for years guys! Oh Sogdog,.Just to clarify something,. I'm 40 years old and I really wanna sign up for your school you got going on!!! I can't wait to fish next to you buddy! UMMMM HMMM!! CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

This has become a soap opera. I have been entertained. "The Pike Island Feud". End this with 30 degree nights. I really believe this site is one of best fishing resources in existence and in no way should be a place of this type behavior. Save it for the beauty shop. Flow, clarity and temps not this.




Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

pppatrick said:


> This has become a soap opera. I have been entertained. "The Pike Island Feud". End this with 30 degree nights. I really believe this site is one of best fishing resources in existence and in no way should be a place of this type behavior. Save it for the beauty shop. Flow, clarity and temps not this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Just Fish and Make Up.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Jerry.

I've only been a member here about a year and have never seen anything like this. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

pppatrick said:


> Thanks Jerry.
> 
> I've only been a member here about a year and have never seen anything like this.
> 
> ...


It should have been closed a long time ago. There are several posts from the same group of people that should have been closed as well. Its surprising how other threads mention one thing out of line and bam.....closed. And then posts like this go for forever. Dont know if its ogf showing a more liberal side of moderation, or just a slight oversight. Its sad, but posts like this are getting 500 hits in 3 days. Whats that say about us? 

Man it needs to warm up. Lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sogdog1 (Sep 11, 2012)

muddpuppy said:


> Looks like some are putting personal differences in the forefront and giving poor info as to whether the fish are biting or not instead of making an enjoyable pastime. This site is getting a bad reputation for Ohio river activity especially the pike island dam. Guys are yelling look at the huge walleye n posting five month old pictures of stringers when in fact I was at the dam last night n found it all to be malarky. Myeyes n I n a few fellow members were all fishing n called the fakers bluffs. Sogdog and eyeseeker are portraying themselves as strangers who just met through ogf and claim to be best friends of Mr.Mooney. how good of friends I don't not know but I do know with exceptiion to Mr.Mooney that these two fish buddies have known each other along time. Its very easy to say I gotta go I gotta bite but its also a fact that randy sogdog has to go home to use his computer to post anything. So unless hes fishing in his kitchen that was just another falsehood. Now anyone whose been to pike island n knows randy has witnessed his tantrums. He breaks fishing poles if he gets angry then goes up to his van to pout while eyeseeker and everyone else chat about what they saw in amazement. This is not a teacher or mentor id have near the newbies. In fact my girlfriend n I had to leave because she had her four year old daughter there n randy was using language is his rage stupor that was simply deplorable. Myeyes gives good info n my best guess he is being singled out by the tappan lake buddies because he called them on the lies. Anyone can post anything but it doesn't make it so. It is my assertion that myeyes and the rest of the locals are used to these types. It doesn't change the way they are treated. Everyone is welcome to fish pike island. It says public fisherman's access pier upon entry sign. Cant we all just get along and fish whether we are getting bites or not. It doesn't matter to the locals if you are greedy and need to get your limit or more. Some travel a long way so I guess they need to make it worth their while and take they catch... but the locals including myself and myeyes will always be as welcoming to anyone. Even the bitter self proclaimed anglers who have to lie about all the emails they get asking for help. Its fishing guys. Grow up. My girlfriends daughter and my kids can out fish all of you because they fish and don't argue.


well hello todd it is nice to hear from you your first day on OGF and your very first post it is better if your brother just gets on and slanders me to death himself because his words thru your mouth sound just the same Thanks do the mud puppies taste as good as the 5 to 6 inchers saugers i remember your saying i keep em all if they big enough to bite they big enough to die man MY EYES isnt it nasty to involve your younger brother in your voulger attempts talking about men and reach arounds on a fishing information site we could talk about things like DUIs and a few other things but i am here for a reason and i will not share fishing news and tipps with OGF members any longer as it makes you 2 furrious when i tell good info you ever think that there is thousands of anglers that want the good stuff so i promise i will not ever post fishing info again untill i have figured out how to get both you guys completely banned from this site for life and believe i already have that process in motion enjoy it while you can and if they throw me off here for what i came here to do then they gonna lose 1000s of members coz there are only 2 of you birds of a feather to flock together as your big brother TONY the MY EYES man of high integrity says he is a great leader todd stick with him and when you want to see when our photos are being taken just let me know and i will open my cell phone up to the world to show dates they were snapped only problem with that do you want the world to see the messages in my phone from you and your BRO DUDE I AM STRAIGHT OUT ASKING OHIO GAME FISHING ADMINISTRATER TO MAKE A SHOWING HERE AND BAN THESE TOO TROUBLE MAKERS FROM THIS SITE PERMANENTLY AND THEN I GIVE MY WORD TO THE WHOLE COMMUNITY AT OGF I WILL GET BACK IN POSTING NEWS OF FISH MOVEMENTS WATER CONDITIONS FLOW CHARTS TECNIQUES AND I HAVE 1000s OF TIPPS OF THE DAY TO START POSTING ON A DAILY BASIS YOU SEE CATCHING FISH AINT ENOUGH FOR ME ANY MORE COZ THEY ALL LOOK THE SAME BUT WHEN I AM EYE TO EYE WITH A YOUNG ANGLER AND HE IS BACKING UP THAT SAND BAR TRIPPING OVER ROCKS AND SAYING omg ITS A HOG SOGDOG1 AND HE IS THANKING ME FOR HELPING HIM GET IN THE GROVE AND EACH ANGLER THAT THIS HAPPENS TO IS NOT LIKE THE FISH I CATCH THAT ALL LOOK THE SAME TO ME EACH MAN HAS A DIFFERENT LOOK OF EXCITEMENT ON HIS FACE AND A DIFFERENT HAND SHAKE TO EXTEND TO ME AND A DIFFERENT WAY OF THANKING ME FOR FREELY GIVING HIM THINGS THAT TOOK ME A LIFETIME TO DEVELOPE YOUR WAY OF THANKING A MAN FOR SOMETHING IS MUCH LIKE THE FISH ALWAYS THE SAME KINDA LIKE THIS HEY burp burp DUDE burp belch COME ON DUDE burp puke LETS DRINK burp burp BREWS BRO AND KNOCK THE S--T OUT OF THE SIX FISH SANDWICHES YOU GUYS PROFESSIONALY CATCH I WILL NEVER FIGURE HOW YOU KEEP THE MINNOWS AND THE SAUGERS SEPERATED OTHER THAN THEY ARE MARKED DIFFERENT BUT AFTER A FEW BREWS I DONT IMAGINE MINNOWS AND SAUGERS TASTE ANY DIFFERENT AND FOR YOUR IMFORMATION I DO NOT HAVE BREWS BECAUSE THE PASTOR OF THE CHURCH I BELONG TO NOW FOR 15 CONSECUTIVE YEARS WOULD BE DISSAPOINTED IN A MAN HE TRUSTS TO TEACH YOUNG CHILDRENS SUNDAY SCHOOL CLASSES THANKS OPPO OPPS WHATS THAT Gotta Bite Gotta Go P.S. TODD ITS NOT THAT I DONT LIKE YOU THAT WE DONT GO FISHING TOGETHER ITS THE PART WHERE WE HAVE TO WALK TO THE FISHING SPOTS I PREFER TO DRIVE MY CAR THERE COZ I STILL HAVE THE PRIVELEDGE TO DRIVE BYE BYE BOYS AND HOPEFULLY YOU BOYS GONNS HEAR BYE BYE AGAIN REAL SOON COZ YOU BOYS ARE WAY BEYOND WARNINGS AND 30 DAY SUSPENSIONS HERE AT OGF READ THE RULES


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

as a young fisherman being only 21 and being new to the river just a couple years ago I greatly appriciate sogdog1's dedication to giving me tips and helping me to catch fish. I met sogdog1 just one year ago at pike island and since then I consider myself to be a much better fisherman because of him. I cant believe the few people on this site that call him a liar and also accusing him of posting false fishing reports, and pics from months ago. sogdog1 is is posting accurate reports, he is also willing to do everything in his power to help someone catch fish, in fact ive seen him give many people gulp minnies,sinkers,and hooks just to see them land some fish.what these few guys are dooing to him ia absoutly wrong. I am directing this post to the OGF administrator in hope to see those people are kicked off this site so that sogdog1 will continue to post his pics,fishing reports and his fishing know how.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

havn't been 2 the pike yet but when i do I'LL BRING A OLD PEACE PIPE AND WE CAN ALL SING kummm bye aaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
twister


----------



## sogdog1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Good morning fellow anglers It seems that this site is for fishing reports and river news I ask those of you that get angry because you see a report here about fishing, this question? Why were you on this site to begain with? I finnaly got my first negative private email and this is what the man told. He said you are really P-----g alot of anglers off by posting this stuff about the the fishing on the river. Well i am open minded so i emailed back and extended him an invite to forgive me for that but i ask him, sir why was you on this site in the first place. The reply was this, well i am going to ***PIKE ISLAND*** this weekend and i was just looking to see if anyone had information about the conditions near that dam. Hmm! I am amazed at mans ability to be contraversel and flexible as long as it has something in it for his needs but can be kept private from other members that have the same needs and come here for the same reason to find information. Open your eyes men this site is for just that. Bad thing is many come here looking to find a tipp to make there fishing experience a better one and go away mad. Did you ever hear the word ***IGNORE***? If you are this person that goes away mad after you got what you came hear for then you must do this just simply take the word ***IGNORE*** and just add these 4 letters ***RENT*** and put 2&2 together and you get ***IGNORERENT*** And then leave the *** IGNORE*** off and you have ***RENT*** and i say when you start paying the ***RENT*** on this site then you can come here with all the ***IGNORENCE*** you want and then you can tell us all what to report when to report and which anglers have to rite to see the reports. And you will say *** REPORT NOW*** REPORT ACCURATELY*** ***REPORT EVERY THING IN DETAIL*** *** BUT ONLY LET ME SEE THE REPORTS*** This is nothing other than ***GREED*** I am Sogdog1 I have over 40,000 natuatical miles charted on this river under my belt in a boat both pleasure fishing and tournament fishing with just over 60 tournaments per season. No i do not have 40,000 miles of walking up and down the pier at pike island and trust me my odometer is not gaining any miles on the pier were the entire ohio river basin is monitered by a few locals. Thanks guys for makeing my experience on OGF so rewarding. And for petesake when i say Gotta go Gotta Bite it is my Tag Line after each post its not me running home to get on my computer so i can fish in my kitchen. Thanks Gotta go Gotta Bite oops sorry about that.


----------



## MY EYES (Mar 23, 2010)

SOGDOG, Probably best if you leave my "OLDER" brother out of this and for your information,.he does not have and/or use a computer!! Mudpuppy is actually older than you and only fishes once in a great while! He is mostly a spectator! He also has witnessed your rants and fits! Now,if you want to involve him,.which I haven't,.you may be barking up the wrong tree!!! I have much more restraint for idiots! Also,if you want to get into slander,.you better read your post and it doesn't matter that they are all taken down off site,because I printed them! I also have the texts on my phone of you accusing me and my brother of being a racist,.which I may possibly have lost a couple good friends over!!!! No slander here pal,.just fact! If you want to get into DUI or any other mud slinging,.we can talk about yourself and why you run to your vehicle and hide every ten minutes and I'm sure the boys you fish with wouldn't appreciate that either! I told you how many times to leave a sleeping dog lie but you kept kicking it,.told you not to slander me,but still more poking! You got a very big mouth and just don't know when to shut it!! I guess I learned that from the first day we met when you made the lude statement about my wife as she was walking down to give me a coffee! You were very lucky that day and have been several days here recently! I challange OGF and any user to find one place where I have accused you of any lies! I simply posted what I did on pier and had another user with me to verify! I never started the skunk,.but got pinned with it! A poke from a buddy or not you have pinned everything on me! Now you deem me as "DINKSLAYER",.man I was gonna change my user name to that but had an asian friend of mine scald me because he said it was also racist and you already accused me of that! Just want to tell all now,.this will be last long post! I'm done talking,.if this man wants to keep his distance from me as I have been telling him on almost every post,.FINE!! IF not,. seeing how he has become a self redeemed reborn christian,. maybe he needs a baptism! Got the bible in the tackle box buddy! Go ahead and push the button!!!


----------



## sogdog1 (Sep 11, 2012)

I have my computer linked to a governmental wheather reporting sattelite that gives me ohio river conditions every 15 seconds 24-7s x 52 weeks. I will not ever post that link here on this site as it took me a very long time to get it up and working. It is the most accurate reporting device for river conditions on the planet or should i say in the sky. Men that have earned my phone number by trusting me and not going away mad call me often to get first hand information on conditions of the river and they all say the same thing wow man how do you get that so fast? I wont post the link because of a need in me just like ALL other humans is i like to feel needed once in a while myself. Is not greed as i will give the info on here any time to all not just one angler. *************** the conditions at pike island at this very moment is as follows clearity is still above 60% the water temp is at 40 and holding the gage height is exactly 19.8 feet and for pier fisherman it hits the pier at 22 feet so you have a coushen of 2.2 feet till you get your feet wet. Current is strong on the up swing above the pools of slack water and strong below the same. there are several pooles slack water near the pier some can be reached from casting off the pier but much more slack water can be reached much more easy below the sand bar and near the three wing dams 1/4 mile down from pier. Fishing is very good rite now and you should be casting not cussing the men that provide you with this valuable info. Gotta go Gotta Bite


----------



## sogdog1 (Sep 11, 2012)

For the hinnibal fisherman here is how it works. the flow of that dam is much different than regular dams because it is a hydro dam and the water is channeled thru the hydro plant. it is measuerd in CFS which means feet of water on the dam. the range of this measurement goes exactly at the low side of 1000 cfs to the max of 28000 cfs and 4000 cfs is equal to one foot on the dam 1000 to 4000 cfs is a good indication that conditions below the hannibal dam are perfect. From my personal expierence fishing that dam and monitering the river i have found the fishing to be best anywere from 3000 cfs to 8000 cfs after 8000cfs or more it becomes harder and harder to get your bait to the bottom and the current pushes you into the snaggs much more quickly how to tell if the fishing pier is under water at hanibal is simple the round pier goes under when the water level below that dam reaches 25 feet ************** conditions at hannibal dam at this very moment is as follows the water temp is at 40.8 and holding .8 warmer than pike island HMM the level is at exactly 17.4 feet which leaves a coushion of about eight feet. the clarity is also above 60% rite now the cfs on the hydro plant is all the way up to 27000 and that means fishing is well lets say not good in and around the hydro plant were most anglers prefer to be you can find some slack below the longer piont that sticks out into the river below the big parking lot but not the most comfortable place to fish. and remember this at all dams you can go to the lock side and find slak water at any time unless the water is flowing over the top f the long wall that happens only when the river reaches historical flood levels hope this helps you to plan your next tripp to hannibal and believe me fellow anglers when that place is between 3000 and 7000 cfs eight pound walleyes are cheap Gotta go Gotta Bite


----------



## sogdog1 (Sep 11, 2012)

MY EYES said:


> SOGDOG, Probably best if you leave my "OLDER" brother out of this and for your information,.he does not have and/or use a computer!! Mudpuppy is actually older than you and only fishes once in a great while! He is mostly a spectator! He also has witnessed your rants and fits! Now,if you want to involve him,.which I haven't,.you may be barking up the wrong tree!!! I have much more restraint for idiots! Also,if you want to get into slander,.you better read your post and it doesn't matter that they are all taken down off site,because I printed them! I also have the texts on my phone of you accusing me and my brother of being a racist,.which I may possibly have lost a couple good friends over!!!! No slander here pal,.just fact! If you want to get into DUI or any other mud slinging,.we can talk about yourself and why you run to your vehicle and hide every ten minutes and I'm sure the boys you fish with wouldn't appreciate that either! I told you how many times to leave a sleeping dog lie but you kept kicking it,.told you not to slander me,but still more poking! You got a very big mouth and just don't know when to shut it!! I guess I learned that from the first day we met when you made the lude statement about my wife as she was walking down to give me a coffee! You were very lucky that day and have been several days here recently! I challange OGF and any user to find one place where I have accused you of any lies! I simply posted what I did on pier and had another user with me to verify! I never started the skunk,.but got pinned with it! A poke from a buddy or not you have pinned everything on me! Now you deem me as "DINKSLAYER",.man I was gonna change my user name to that but had an asian friend of mine scald me because he said it was also racist and you already accused me of that! Just want to tell all now,.this will be last long post! I'm done talking,.if this man wants to keep his distance from me as I have been telling him on almost every post,.FINE!! IF not,. seeing how he has become a self redeemed reborn christian,. maybe he needs a baptism! Got the bible in the tackle box buddy! Go ahead and push the button!!!


fellow anglers read the first line of this mans quote he admits mud puppy is his brother and on the same token he states his brother has no computer well tony you merely started a fraudlugant subscription to OGF to back up your own ass coz aint another man any where in here gone doit for you Thank you for your most high intelligent information we are not fishing for Suckers here MY EYES MUDPUPPY TONY and your one man atempt of my distruction of my self and again i say I sincerely forgive you


----------



## sogdog1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Cumberland is much like pike it is very simple to moniter by feet on dam the conditions at cumberland at this very moment are sa follows ****** water temp is wow 42 and the level is at 19.0 ft the number 11 gate on the WV side is blowing hard at this moment way beyond any chance of good fishing this dam cam confuse you as the water at each dam has its own unique way of passing the gates cumberland dam is a higher pressure dam in the fact that even though there may be less water on the dam than per say the dam at pike and cumberland seems to be rageing like today only 2 feet of water on the cumberland but the 11 gate is blowing out this dam as the water passes thru it creates much more pressurs as it passes and makes the water shoot in an upwards motion and makes the surface current impossible to fish hope this helps you plan your next tripp to cumberland and like the other 2 dams when it is normal conditions it is hawg city Gotto go Gotta Bite


----------



## sogdog1 (Sep 11, 2012)

why is the water temp today at cumberland 42 at pike 40 and hannibal 40.8 it is very simple has little to nothing to do with air temp if air temp was the only factor then all three pools would be same temp here is how it works ground in square miles feeding each pool is different tributarries feeding water to these pools is also different example pike island has 26000 square miles of dry land that it drains aw ground temperatre efects water much greater than air temp and the size of its tributaries decides how fast each section of land drains so it is easy to see why temps very from pool to pool and remember this anglers when you open your door and feel the air temperature cold and your head tells you the water temp is falling this is how ths letters D U H came about the sun and ground work together against the air temperature when your are planning a fishing trip use the air temperature only to decide how much clothing you will need to remain comfortable leave the DUH which means dum usless head out of the equasion and go to local weather forcast and look up the UV index which is a measurement of the ultra vilot rays reaching the earths surface the higher the rays the higer the ground temp and we all smart enough know the water aint laying in the air it is on the ground so by this information you can figure that the water temperature can actually rise as the air temperature plumits as it has in the last 2 days plan your next tripp useing some of this information i have provided today and i just bet you can refine your clock time on the water down to an average best times to be casting or just simply forget all i have said and drive to pike island pier and walk to the edge of the parking lot and holler down to the pier hay are they biteing i am sure that one of those local fish geniouses give you a report like this hell no but we got plenty of brews dude Gotta go Gotta Bite


----------



## sogdog1 (Sep 11, 2012)

well now that you all know how each dam works maybe tomorrow i give you some information on how the moon works that is if some certian fisherman and i did not say angler dont beat me up and screw me into the ground as he has promissed me is going to happen thanks for reading my posts and they are for anglers here at the OGF despite if you are mad at the info but at the same time want to read it and the moon is so so very important i can point things about that will not just decide the bite in one night the moon if used in your mind rite WILL make you catch fish and if used in your mind wrong you will not get one single bite its why one angler can be fishing in productive water and nothing but air in his live well another angler in the same water at the same time with in site of each of each other with exact equipment and exact presentation of the lure is calling fish from his live well while the other has not had one single bite look here tomorrow for the evidence and i show you a way to not get you but kicked fishing against your buddy when in 2 different boats Gotta go Gotta Bite


----------



## sogdog1 (Sep 11, 2012)

for those of you that have befriended me near and around pike island i can no longer travel there alone because a couple of individuales have warned me many times that i am going to end up in the river on a one way tripp i have done not one thing to deserve this and i am very crippled after a year in a nurseing home from falling off a 22 foot house onto a side walk and breaking both arms and both legs sixteen bones in all and 11 orthipeidic surgerys in only a fifteen day strech and i am also fighting something now for 13 years called crohns desease so when a man says my daughter can whoop your but sogdog1 he is probably right and due to the fact that at age 58 i have never ever been a fight so i would not know were to start if i was a healthy individual so if you a real angler please cover my back if you all can and slowly but as fast as i can on this OGF site i will give you all that i have learned in 41 years of hard core fishing and over 40,000 boating miles up and down this river and if i could get back all that gas money at about 1 1/2 mile to the gallon you figure tackle money and if you are the one that would like to kill me be patiant coz i gonna worry myself to death thinking about it 
Gotta go Gotta Bite


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys, OGF is NOT your personal boxing ring. Leave your differences off the site please.


----------

